# بعض ترجمه اكواد سيارات



## احمد صلاح حجازي (13 يونيو 2011)

اقدم اليكم بعض ترجمة اكواد وهي للامانه منقوله ولكن لاتنسوني من الدعاء الي كل من شارك او مر بالموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/606792_11307975913.doc


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (13 يونيو 2011)

يارب يعجبكم


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (13 يونيو 2011)

لاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح


----------



## mhamad.sham (27 يونيو 2011)

:1:ds


احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> لاتنسونا من الدعاء الصالح


يسلم هل ديات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية والف شكر


----------

